# Old Round Phone Cover???



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

That's probably from when Ma' Bell owned the United States around the time when there was no demarcation point. Being that there is a Bell on it I would say it is there's from that era. Antique shop maybe?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk will surely know. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike Sandman has a lot of goofy stuff.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

have you looked on ebay?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Just cut the old junk out of the wall and put either a metal or plastic pop-in box with blank cover in place.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

Customer wants these type of plates, i dont know why but i did try to talk them into just cutting in a L.V ring, and a blank


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

This has a imprint of a telephone instead of a bell:

http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/model_16D.htm?sid=2E8CB298A07D2841EF5D9A59579AFC3B

It says it's available in Ivory, Electrical Ivory ?, or white.

Other round phone jacks:
http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/jmp_Suttle/dept_id_1125.htm

My guess Western Electric made the orignal product. I believe these are from China.

I think the round ones were used until the early 70's.

Many times customers ask me to change the round to the common 1 gang opening to make it appear more current.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

JRent said:


> Customer wants these type of plates, i dont know why but i did try to talk them into just cutting in a L.V ring, and a blank


You don't even need to cut in a LV ring. Just 2 small #6 plastic anchors where the trim screws go and screw the plate into the anchors.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

active1 said:


> You don't even need to cut in a LV ring. Just 2 small #6 plastic anchors where the trim screws go and screw the plate into the anchors.


i think he meant to replace the old round cover to newer covers


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

I think it would take too much time to find something like that. Not worth all that time for something so simple. Some customers are a pita


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Murphy said:


> I think it would take too much time to find something like that. Not worth all that time for something so simple. Some customers are a pita


The customer is the one paying and may have reasons you do not understand. It seems that active1 found then easily. 

I think the plain ivory the first link lists is what was once known as beige. That's the color plain office phones once were and also the color phone wire was. What no almond?


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

active1 said:


> This has a imprint of a telephone instead of a bell:
> 
> http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/model_16D.htm?sid=2E8CB298A07D2841EF5D9A59579AFC3B
> 
> ...


I think the round ones were used until the early 70's.
Cool! I passed this link on to the customer, Thanks


----------

